# Backstabbing Roommate



## moneta (Jan 18, 2007)

I dislike my roommate now >< ( I go to a residential high school).

Well, 1st semester, we didn't really know eachother for the 1st 2 weeks, so we didn't talk much. Then suddenly we got into a deep conversation and 'clicked'. We had a ton in common, personality-wise. i.e. we both care a lot about efficiency, being successful, grades.

However, she wants to "have it all". So, she only pulls off the grades part of the equation. However, I hate how she always lies to try to make herself look better. Simply put, she cares way too much about what others think and thus even if she hates sports, will blab on and on about how she loves track. Even if she finished some huge paper ahead of time, she always says to others "OMG i have to start the paper the night before it's due. i'll pull an all-nighter". Aside from that, she also watches trends like a hawk. One week, i bring in a sweatshirt that was a gift from my aunt (aeropostale). 
"aeropostale's not popular at all," claims my roommate disparagingly. The next week, she brings in 3 shirts. 

Other things...
she stares at herself in the mirror alot, to make sure she looks 'ok' and spends at least an hour dressing. 

She lies all the time, for no particular reason, just on the phone. Even if it's so simple, like what she had for lunch. She lies to everyone it seems, except me. I wish she would lie to me so I would see 'consistency'. But no! She'll tell me something and tell other people some fabrication.

In addition, she doesn't 'like' her boyfriend and only goes out with him because she has no other people who *hang out* with her. Then, she complains to me about how her boyfriend is not popular enough. "I have to move up" she says constantly. Then she talks about how she "will never fall in love" and will just go out with guys for popularity. 

She told me about how she brought a box of chocolates for her boyfriend and won't give it to him unless he gives her a gift first. Quote "If he doesn't get me something good, I'll eat the chocolate myself"

Ugh, so she uses people, lies, and always wants the best part of the deal. Sooo annoyin and has no morals. She never feels guilty or anything for lying 24/7. I don't even kno why she's this way. I mean, she's 16 and should be mature. (i'm 15). If this is 'a phase' or something everyone goes through, i haven't gotten it yet and never will i hope. 
Advice, explanations from older people? lol
:fall


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

She sounds shallow and superficial. Unfortunately, rather typical high school. As far as being mature, most people don't actually reach maturity until they are in their 20s and sometimes not then. There are exceptions to this but they are few and don't fit into that crowd.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That sounds like most every 16 year old I've ever met. Yr just fortunate to be above that teenage pettiness


----------



## DonnaAnna (Dec 3, 2006)

If it makes you feel better, my roommate is 22 and as immature in many ways as your 16 year old friend.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

She doesn't sound unusual for a 16 year old High-Schooler, unfortunately. She'll most likely mature with time...I think.


----------

